# Water pump removal



## Duke49 (Jun 25, 2021)

Hello....does anyone have experience with removing and replacing the gear driven water pump for massey ferguson 431 tractor. It looked really easy but two bolts want clear the fan pulley.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Duke48, welcome to the tractor forum.

Normally, you have to pull the radiator and radiator shroud. That opens up access to the pump. You probably have to pull the fan pulley, but perhaps you can get the pump loose and finish backing out the bolts? Your shop manual should cover this.


----------



## Duke49 (Jun 25, 2021)

Thanks Harvey. Well I was able to remove the fan without touching the radiator with the help of my uncle. We then tap the pulleys up just a bit to get the remaining 2 bolts out. Got the new pump in and button up and started tractor to another disappointment. The new pump was making a loud gear whine. Anyone have any suggestions at this point?


----------

